# 2014 show n go april 27th



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

OK ALL MY EURO FRIENDS APRIL 27TH IS THE DATE FOR SHOW N GO THIS YEAR !!!!! STAY TUNED FOR FURTHER DETAIL AND INFO :wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave
*VENDOR SPOTS ARE $30 FOR EACH 20X20 GATES OPEN FOR VENDORS AT 7am AN 8am FOR SHOW CARS AND SPECTATORS*


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

*BUMP*


----------



## whojc (Feb 19, 2009)

Can't wait, one of my favorite shows. I feel like this is a little later then normal is that right?


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

Gates open at 8!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

one of the few shows i will be going this year. :thumbup: always a good time.


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> one of the few shows i will be going this year. :thumbup: always a good time.


I feel like its one of the better shows. Its nice and relaxed


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

it really is besides who doesnt like to see some good ol bugs at th track :thumbup:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

sp33dy said:


> it really is besides who doesnt like to see some good ol bugs at th track :thumbup:


I sure as hell love to see that looking forward to see you guys at the show


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

whojc said:


> can't wait, one of my favorite shows. I feel like this is a little later then normal is that right?


yes it is actually a week later. That is the date i got from the track so spread the word an see everyone april 27th !!!!!!!!

Gates open @7 for vendors and @8 for everyone else !!!!!!!!!!! More info soon to come !!!!!!!!


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

is there going to be a pre-registration deadline or something?


----------



## just4play (Jul 28, 2010)

ill be there :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

sp33dy said:


> is there going to be a pre-registration deadline or something?


NO DEADLINE JUST SHOW UP !!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

just4play said:


> ill be there :thumbup::thumbup:


Somf


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

Damnit why is this the same day as Dustoff?


----------



## Ericc. (Sep 29, 2010)

DUTCHswift said:


> Damnit why is this the same day as Dustoff?


this :banghead:


----------



## connorhelm (Nov 30, 2013)

This will be my first show as a vw owner


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Futch17 (Jan 28, 2014)

"Damnit why is this the same day as Dustoff?":banghead:


----------



## connorhelm (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone from SJ going?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VRPARTY (Sep 10, 2007)

See Ya Ladies there.


----------



## ALL.FOUR.32 (Oct 17, 2007)

i will be there,, not sure what R to bring lol


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

Can't wait. I'm trying to wait till this show before I buy wheels so I can check out the swap meet


----------



## kpaskdub (Mar 23, 2010)

I may pull the same move im looking for 5x100 :laugh:


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

now that im not taking the trip to sowo ill probably be there :thumbup:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Haven't been to a show n go in a while how much is it to get in? Alot of decent vendors?


----------



## team eurowerks mk2 (Jan 21, 2004)

how do sign up for renting a space out in the swap meet? do you just do it there when u get there?


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

We should be there!


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

just do it when u get there $30 bucks for every 20x20 spot....



team eurowerks mk2 said:


> how do sign up for renting a space out in the swap meet? do you just do it there when u get there?


----------



## GermanAutoStar (Jun 10, 2013)

I will be Present ! 
1st show for the R. It will be a scramble to get everything buttoned up, but I will be there.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

so $30 to bring ur car into the show too? does that include a passenger?


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

Can I park a sick looking bobber next to my car if I pay for the entrance for my car?

-Vito


----------



## kpaskdub (Mar 23, 2010)

Definetly

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

i will be there. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deysee (Aug 14, 2013)

Will be there & yes it is female owned and built :wave:


----------



## nelly98vw (Mar 24, 2005)

I will be going from south jersey


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

its the weekend after !!!!! 


Futch17 said:


> "Damnit why is this the same day as Dustoff?":banghead:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> its the weekend after !!!!!


Wasn't dustoff last weekend?


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

theres two, the one on the 27th is in massachusetts

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## malaki (Feb 9, 2006)

I cant seem to find pricing anywhere. how much is it to get in? 
as a spectator, or showing, or as a vendor?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

think its $20 to get in $30 to show ur car. read some posts from last year, guys were complaining it was pricey


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

Will be at Volksfest on Saturday and coming to SNG on Sunday. Decent show, definitely too much money to get in. But I understand from the Central Jersey guys, that pricing is set by the park, for the use of the grounds.
It's a bit of a let down, but it is what it is.

I'll be bringing my Westy out, the 2013 will be staying home.









Swing by and say hi


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

jokerny77 said:


> think its $20 to get in $30 to show ur car. read some posts from last year, guys were complaining it was pricey


Thanks; going for the first time this year; it does seem high but if it's a good show it'll be worth it I guess.

Would still like to see one of the organizers in here to confirm. :thumbup:


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

Jeff43 said:


> Thanks; going for the first time this year; it does seem high but if it's a good show it'll be worth it I guess.
> 
> Would still like to see one of the organizers in here to confirm. :thumbup:


I don't think they are on here. No positive


----------



## TravisTheD (Apr 15, 2011)

ill be there


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

So we can just show up on sunday and put our car in the show or do we have to pre register? :screwy:


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

GTi 2718 said:


> So we can just show up on sunday and put our car in the show or do we have to pre register? :screwy:


lol yep no preregistration...i was nervous last fall show and go but just show up and you can show the car ($30 car, $20 for all guests)


----------



## vToe (Oct 19, 2003)

Ahh good I was nervous about this. 

-Vito


----------



## moreboostplease (Dec 3, 2006)

Looking to buy b5 a4 1.8t performance/style parts at spring show n go ... message me on what u have... and if u have any suggestions for a budget build ... also selling my a4 15's with great rubber $300 obo


----------



## GTi 2718 (Jul 14, 2006)

xxRogueStatus said:


> lol yep no preregistration...i was nervous last fall show and go but just show up and you can show the car ($30 car, $20 for all guests)


oh ok cool I remember years past we always had to pre register but I haven't been to the show in a few years. Hopefully its a good turn out.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i read on another post that said $25 to show ur car no judging $30 to show n judge $15 for all guests but either way u'll find out when u get there


xxRogueStatus said:


> lol yep no preregistration...i was nervous last fall show and go but just show up and you can show the car ($30 car, $20 for all guests)


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

jokerny77 said:


> i read on another post that said $25 to show ur car no judging $30 to show n judge $15 for all guests but either way u'll find out when u get there


lol that's the thing. since you won't know until you get to the gate, you don't really have an option other than paying


----------



## kristina_marie (Aug 26, 2013)

any there any cruises going there leaving from queens/li ?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Leaving from staten island if you or anyone else is rolling thru


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2014)

Forgot about this show! Can vendors just show up or do we need to register before?


----------



## spool'n up 1.8t (Feb 21, 2003)

yes vendors can show up spots for vending are $30 bucks for 20x20 spot. $20 for admission, $25 exhibition not judged, $30 to show


[email protected] said:


> Forgot about this show! Can vendors just show up or do we need to register before?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

I got something in the mail for pre reg. but I lost it. I think you can go to the far gate and just pull in to show.


----------



## kristina_marie (Aug 26, 2013)

jokerny77 said:


> Leaving from staten island if you or anyone else is rolling thru


:thumbup: where in staten island?


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

central nj cruise ?


----------



## MikeyBagADonuts (Jul 10, 2011)

TurboGliMK4 said:


> central nj cruise ?


sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## TurboGliMK4 (Aug 27, 2009)

MikeyBagADonuts said:


> sounds good :thumbup:


you are a hop skip and jump away from e town.


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

MikeyBagADonuts said:


> sounds good :thumbup:





TurboGliMK4 said:


> you are a hop skip and jump away from e town.


So I guess cruise


----------



## Jeff43 (Sep 13, 2000)

spool'n up 1.8t said:


> yes vendors can show up spots for vending are $30 bucks for 20x20 spot. $20 for admission, $25 exhibition not judged, $30 to show



What he said.... ^ 

Found the flyer/schedule on the eTown site...


2014 Show N Go Info and Pricing


----------



## Eurovento1971 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sounds good i will be there with lots of euro parts for mk3's

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

Eurovento1971 said:


> Sounds good i will be there with lots of euro parts for mk3's
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


Elaborate this statement oem?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

How can they possibly judge a eos vs a mk1 cabrio?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Is this worth going to? Like for parts etc.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

CasuallyWreckless said:


> Elaborate this statement oem?


This^ ?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

gotta pick my buddy up from tottenville then heading over outerbridge


kristina_marie said:


> :thumbup: where in staten island?


----------



## jaawstech (Oct 12, 2012)

*Renting a booth @ VW Show & Go*

I will have a bunch of 

Mkiv parts
B3 parts
B5 parts
B6 parts
C5 parts
Wheels
Tires
Engine parts

Look for the Jaaws guys


----------



## ryansux (Jan 18, 2004)

*dogs*

What's the policy on well behaved dogs?


----------



## xxRogueStatus (Dec 1, 2008)

ryansux said:


> What's the policy on well behaved dogs?


i know i saw one dog at fall show and go...not sure if it was one of the vendors dogs


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

ryansux said:


> What's the policy on well behaved dogs?


Dogs are always allowed at raceway park.


----------



## gcramer3 (Dec 4, 2013)

I Will be there with some tires and 14" wheels and a 12"alpine type-r and a oem roof rack for mkvi jetta for sale or trade if anyone is interested. Pm me or txt me 4844028603


----------



## joeydee (Jul 14, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkXORsIkDn4&feature=youtu.be

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157644035616357/


----------



## jaawstech (Oct 12, 2012)

*jaawstech thanks*

had a great time! thanks for all those who purchased parts from me!


----------



## kaniupl (Aug 21, 2013)

*Show and go 2014 video*

Elegancko 

http://youtu.be/8Hfy3ugB7Go


----------



## dubidoobs (Jan 7, 2003)

ryansux said:


> What's the policy on well behaved dogs?



The well behaved dogs are not the concern - it's the stupid owners, especially to the owner of the blue nose pitbull who took a massive, and spread out dump in from of Ernie's E30 and Danny's pristine MK2...which eventually led to other people stepping on the poop...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

dubidoobs said:


> The well behaved dogs are not the concern - it's the stupid owners, especially to the owner of the blue nose pitbull who took a massive, and spread out dump in from of Ernie's E30 and Danny's pristine MK2...which eventually led to other people stepping on the poop...


yea i saw that too... it was dumb to say the least


----------

